
Deciding Between Angular and React for Hobbyist Web Developers - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/deciding-between-angular-and-react-for-hobbyist-web-developers-9247def281fb
======
jppope
yea... thinking Vuejs might have been a better option here.

